# Συζήτηση για... > Ερωτήσεις Αρχάριων >  >  Πως μπορώ να έχω GPS στο κινητό μου χωρίς να συνδέομαι στο ίντερνετ;

## agamemos

Γεια και χαρά σε όλους!
Έχω αγοράσει ένα Sony-Ericsson C702. Διαθέτει δέκτη GPS αλλά τα προγράμματα που έχει μέσα (GoogleMaps και WayFinder) απαιτούν σύνδεση στο ίντερνετ μέσω του κινητού μου, την οποία δεν έχω αλλά ούτε και θέλω να κάνω. Και έρχομαι λοιπόν να ρωτήσω το εξής αφελές... Μπορώ να φορτώσω στο κινητό μου έτοιμο χάρτη και να δέχομαι σήμα από το GPS και να με πλοηγεί; Αν ναι, πως γίνεται αυτό;
Ευχαριστώ που το διαβάσατε!  :Confused1:

----------


## PCMan

Στο δικό σου τηλέφωνο όχι. Το gps σου είναι άχρηστο.
Δεν υπάρχουν προγράμματα για java που να κάνουν αυτή τη δουλειά.
Αν θες gps σε κινητό τοτε παίρνεις κινητό με symbian η windows λειτουργικό(nokia, htc κτλ.) και όχι java.

----------


## leosedf

Ξεχάστε τα nokia, sonyericsson κλπ.
Τα μόνα αξιόλογα τηλέφωνα που κάνουν σωστή δουλειά είναι τα HTC και τρέχουν windows mobile. Οι τελευταίες εξελίξεις στο χώρο τον pda-τηλεφώνων σου δίνουν απεριόριστες δυνατότητες και με λογισμικά που βρίσκονται στο χώρο εδώ και χρόνια οπως το destinator, i-GO, Tom-Tom.
Περισσότερες πληροφορίες. www.htc.com.gr www.htc.com.gr/forum και μια ιδέα του i-GO http://www.navngo.com/pages/global/eng/igo_8_ss_video
Σιγουρευτείτε μόνο να αγοράσετε Εξελληνισμένη συσκευή της ACE-Hellas γιατί παρέχουν κορυφαίο support.

----------


## PCMan

Τα προγράμματα που έχουν βγεί για symbian όπως το sygic ή το garmin που είναι απ'τα δύο κορυφαία που υπάρχουν τα έχεις δει να δουλεύουν? Είναι σχεδόν ίδια με αυτά των windows mobile. Δεν έχουν πολλές διαφορές.
Δε λέω, καλύτερα ένα πχ. htc με windows αλλά με το ν95 και το garmin έχω γυρίσει όλη την ελλάδα χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα. Μην τα υποβαθμίζουμε τα symbian

ΥΓ. Στην δημοσκόπηση γιατί απαντάτε όλοι ναι? Αφού στα java(Sony-Ericsson C702) ΔΕΝ γίνεται να υπαρχει πλοήγηση χωρίς να είσαι συνδεμένος στο Internet.. Στην τύχη απαντάτε?

----------


## leosedf

sygic λιγο μάπα,  garmin το δουλεύω και σε winmobile αλλα οι χάρτες του είναι πίσω. Στη δουλειά τα Ν95 στέλνουν το όχημα όπου να ναι μέσα στην πόλη και κάνουν χάλια υπολογισμούς διαδρομής. Στα winmobile δεν είχα ποτέ πρόβλημα ούτε με το χάρτη (που είναι γεμάτος με POI) ούτε με το λογισμικό. Καλά είναι τα symbian αλλα έχουν μια άχρηστη οθονίτσα που τη χειρίζεσαι με τα κουμπιά, στα PDA έχεις  μεγάλη οθόνη και αφής για χειρισμό.

----------


## plouf

απο τη σελίδα toy wayfinder βλεπω εχει επιλογη με mαps preloaded 
θυμαμαι που το ειχαν αναφερει οταν ειχαν βγει(το C702) οτι μπορεις να το αγορασεις με χαρτες εσυ ξεχωριστα.

αλλο χαρτη απο οσο ξερω δεν παιρνει το συγκεκριμενο κινητο

επικοινώνησε κατευθείαν με αυτους, γιατι εδω ακομα και η SonyEricsson ελλας 
πιθανον να μην γνωριζουν.

----------


## PCMan

Το sygic δεν το έχω δουλέψει αλλα ακούω ότι έχει ωραίο μενού αλλά όχι χάρτες. Στο garmin τώρα βγήκαν καινούριοι χάρτες. Εγώ έχω τους παλιούς(περσινούς) ακόμα και δεν έχω πρόβλημα ακόμα. Ακόμα και κάτι χωριά που είναι στου διαόλου τη μάνα τα έχει. Ακόμα και χωματόδρομους μέστην πόλη που οδήγούν σε γκαράζ  :Tongue: 

Ξέρω ότι το ν95 εχει πρόβλημα με τον δέκτη του(δεν έχει πολύ σήμα, αργεί να κλειδώσει.. Γενικά αργεί). Αλλά εγώ δεν έχω πρόβλημα. Είχα πάρει πριν κανα 2-3 χρόνια ένα Bluetooth gps και το δούλευα με το n70 και το mobile7. Τώρα το δουλεύω με το ν95 με την τελευταία αναβάθμιση του garmin και είναι γεμάτο με ότι poi υπάρχει στην ελλάδα και δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα.

Επειδή το ν95 έχει πρόβλημα στην πλοήγηση δεν σημαίνει ότι έχουν όλα τα symbian.

----------


## plouf

το sygic drive & to I-drive με τους χαρτες β τριμηνο 2008 και μετα 
ειναι παρα μα παρα πολυ καλοι.

πραγματι πριν απο αυτο ειχαν συμαντικες ελειψεις

πιστευω οτι ο μονος χαρτης πλεον που εχει μεινει πισω ειανι του MioMap

----------

